# a little help with backside 180s?



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

Don't counter-rotate your arms in the opposite direction of the spin (it's the arm flail you do while in the air).


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

keep your head up, don't counter rotate, and stop throwing your upper body so hard just toss from the hips


----------



## CalvaryCougar (Nov 3, 2009)

should i not be using my arms at all?


----------



## DrrrtyChurro (Nov 27, 2011)

The tricks so mellow you shouldn't need to "toss" This trick is all in your head and approach. Come into the jump almost like going straight off. 

Drop in, go straight into it, as you reach the bottom of it, roll onto your heel edge and then as you go up the jump roll onto your toe edge so you go off the jump straight, dont have to carve on the lip for this trick. 
Your approach should be pretty straight.

once you get your approach done, you go off the lip. pop off of your toes slightly, "look with your head" over your back shoulder and spot the landing. Turning your shoulders smoothly and not jerking your upper body. you'll spin the 180 and land it.

You look like you got it. Just try to do it smooth. Its one of the easiest tricks, learn it, love it, and keep it steezy, it'll probably become your favourite trick once you start hitting bigger jumps, feels sooo good doing a slow rotating bs180 with a tweaked out grab off a nice jump.

Check out snowboard addiction, I've watched all their free videos and they are really helpful, explains things well and has some key information in them! They got stuff on vimeo and youtube so check both!

This video from them has some great information about approach, even if you aren't out there chuckin 540's and 720's How to 360, 540 and 720 Frontside or Backside (regular riders) from Snowboard Addiction. - YouTube


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

to me it looked you weren't spotting your landing cleanly. You were looking down at your board and not spotting your landing. I think that may also help you.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

I'd take your setup carve and move it up a little bit so you aren't carving across the lip so hard. When you step it up to bigger tables, this will kill your speed which at best will cause you to knuckle and worst, can make you panic at the last second and get really off balance. Just throw it a bit more mellow, smoother pop, not as much upper body motion for this one as everyone has pointed out above. You're pretty close. Spot the landing just a tad longer until you feel your edge lock and you've stomped it.

BA's advice of keeping your head up is probably the biggest tip for all of riding IMO. I find myself having to remind myself to do that here and there every day when trying new stuff. It's amazing how much this effects stuff. Motorcyclist use this technique for everything.


----------



## semajgnik (Feb 28, 2011)

your problem is you're trying to look forward right away. you're trying to do a backside 180 you're SUPPOSED to land BLIND. this means you're looking up the mountain when you land and slowly look down the mountain once your stable. not landing blind is whats causing you to keep spinning when you land.


----------



## semajgnik (Feb 28, 2011)

CalvaryCougar said:


> should i not be using my arms at all?


keep using your arm if its helping you rotate. you'll use it less for 180s once you get better at it. everyone here who keeps telling you to not use ur arm cuz its small rotation most likely used the arms when they were first learning.

LAND BLIND.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Try not to start the spin before you leave the lip (pre-spinning). Focus on popping before your start your rotation and keeping a quiet upper body. Turn your head and spot the lip of the jump and keep in there until you land, this will help you stop the rotation and ride away clean.


----------



## CalvaryCougar (Nov 3, 2009)

arent i suppose to be looking at the ground to stop the landing?


----------



## semajgnik (Feb 28, 2011)

when landing blind, you're supposed to be looking on the landing BUT up the mountain not down mountain. you're supposed to be looking at the area where your left foot is, which is now ur tail. 

if you look down the mountain too soon, you will revert, meaning you will continue to rotate after landing (like what you did in your video). once youre stable you can look down.

go youtube snowboard addiction. they have awesome tutorials.


----------



## semajgnik (Feb 28, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> In the case of landing anything switch (180, 540, 900) you are looking back up the hill behind you. At no time in any maneuver do you want to look down at your board. Did you read my post where I gave you some good movement analysis?


i think you meant landing any backside 1's (back 1's, front 3's etc), not anything switch. you land switch on front 1's back 5's but you don't land blind. 

basically, when the last 180 of your rotation is a backside turn, you have to be looking up the mountain behind you when landing (land blind) to prevent revert.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Calvary, go watch your video again and you will see exactly what everyone is talking about.
It's at about 4 seconds that is you can totally see what everyone means. Then try to compare it to a teaching 180's video and you will see the difference. SA has a good video, SnowWolf has a great video's and many others
Video is a great tool, so you can actually see not just be told what happened


----------

